
Maker Faire - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/13/science/13make.html?ex=1368417600&en=da59d125e3a97a67&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink
======
timr
I submitted the same article last night, but the eds. changed the tag:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=188346>

